# erm... yeah...



## ferny (Apr 20, 2005)

Remember to check your WB setting.


----------



## andycarnall (Apr 20, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Remember to check your WB setting.




he he.... or shoot RAW- sort out your white balance setting when you get home


----------

